# Photoshop Webgalerie Titel



## Anett (13. Juli 2007)

Vermutlich ist das für Euch jetzt ne ganz simple Frage, aber ich verzweifel noch mit der Webgalerie in Photoshop.
Ich lass mir meine Galerie Generieren über "Automatisieren", kriege in der generierten Galerie aber nie die Überschrift (in meinem Fall "Adobe Webgalerie") weg. Wo kann ich das ändern? Jedes mal erscheint mir wieder dieser Titel als Überschrift. *seufz*


----------



## Anett (13. Juli 2007)

Ich fürchte, es hat sich grad erledigt. Bin irgendwie selbst drauf gestoßen *vorherblindwar*


----------



## derpfaff (13. Juli 2007)

Ich selbst habe damit nie gearbeitet, aber schreib mal bitte, wie man das wegbekommt.
Nur für den Fall, dass auch ich mal betriebsblind davor sitze


----------



## Votura (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo
Ganz einfach, man sollte mal das Menü Optionen anschauen.
Man wird so wohl oder übel auf jegliche Einstellungen stossen. 

Gruss


----------

